# Harry Potter reveals all - literally



## Clark Kent (Feb 3, 2007)

*Harry Potter reveals all - literally
By unowhoandwhy - Sat, 03 Feb 2007 07:56:14 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

What will Hermione say, Harry?

	Quote:
														Divested of his clothes, not to mention the lightning scar on his forehead, this is Harry Potter a million miles from Hogwarts. 

Between filming the fifth and sixth Potter movies, 17-year-old Daniel Radcliffe is appearing on the West End stage in a revival of Peter Shaffer's controversial play Equus. 

He plays troubled stablehand Alan Strang and is involved in a lengthy nude sex scene with former Holby City actress Joanna Christie. 
Radcliffe was clearly keen to impress with his physique, pumping up his slender frame in the gym for seven hours a week. 
But whether his young fans will be impressed by his transition from Hermione Granger's boy wizard friend to hunky sex symbol remains to be seen. 
Websites were receiving e-mails from parents worried about Radcliffe's appearance in the play, which will be open to children despite its explicit adult content. 
One said: 'We as parents feel Daniel should not appear nude. Our nine-year-old son looks up to him as a role model. We are very disappointed and will avoid the future movies he makes.' 
Another wrote: 'I am curious as to how and why his parents said this was okay.' 
The play opens at the Gielgud Theatre on February 27 and has already attracted advance bookings worth £1million. 
Radcliffe has been rehearsing his nude scene for a week with his female co-star and although he was 'a little hesitant and shy' at first, he had overcome his embarrassment, said producer David Pugh. 
He added: 'Equus is on the school syllabus and I would never stipulate what age people should be to see it.' 
Radcliffe's spokesman Vanessa Davies said: 'Daniel does not want to step away from Harry Potter but he does want to show he is an rounded actor capable of very different and diverse roles. 
'He has tremendous support from Harry Potter fans.' 
Equus opened in the West End in 1973 to huge controversy. It was followed in 1977 by a movie version in which Peter Firth played Alan and Jenny Agutter played his girlfriend Jill, both appearing full frontally nude. 
Miss Agutter also features in the 2007 version - as a judge with her clothes on.										
My comment based on those pictures: Crikey! Who knew what was hiding under those frumpy wizards' robes?!?! Of course, he's only 17, so I feel like a dirty old woman, but... I looked anyway! lol


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 3, 2007)

Clark Kent said:


> *Harry Potter reveals all - literally
> By unowhoandwhy - Sat, 03 Feb 2007 07:56:14 GMT
> Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
> ====================
> ...



Though I despise responding to a bot, isn't that against child porn laws? Is the UK that different from the US?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2007)

Its a stage play, and most probably falls under those rules.  I know in NY public nudity is allowed if it's part of a play or such.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 3, 2007)

I think that the arts are pretty much exempt from at least the laws.  Are we going to stop kids from going to the Met too?  There are plenty of paintings there with nudity in them.  

Just because this particular actor has been in a children's movie, doesn't mean that he can't perform as an actor.  In fact, if he doesn't get out and do other things showing a wider range of talent, he can easily get pigeon holed into the role of Harry Potter for the rest of his career.  There are many actors that never make it past one of their roles.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 4, 2007)

Strang is an incredible role and good for him to do to explore and exhibit his range for his future in acting arts.  Wow.

If you haven't seen the play 'Equus,' it is one addressing the mental instability and sexual deviance of a teen boy (strong) and the lament of his therapist regarding Strang's future and his limited ability to cure him.

A sad, strong message is sent with this play, one quite different from the HP series.  I know in the US this role has been played by young men 18 and over with a warning upon admission purchase.  

The nude scene is rather crucial to the plot, however I know in the movie, there was a particular ... _element_ ... to the nudity that would raise the question in my mind as to minor exploitation.  I dunno ... sounds like some very specific limitations would have to hold for his nudity, his self-control, and his age for compliance with the law as I would imagine it.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 5, 2007)

here is the problem with the thread TITLE...

Its not Harry Potter revealing all...It is DANIEL RADCLIFF (however you spell it)
and frankly the guy can do whatever he wants....

I applaud him for doing it. He has the right to take any role he wants. Frankly these Freak Harry Potter fans have no say in what the actor can and cannot do. The media and the 'hard core' HP fans are turning this into a circus. First time I saw this on the news I said "so what?".


----------



## Drac (Feb 5, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> here is the problem with the thread TITLE...
> 
> Its not Harry Potter revealing all...It is DANIEL RADCLIFF (however you spell it)
> and frankly the guy can do whatever he wants...


 
Yes, I agree..He's an actor and too many actors fall victim to the type-casting curse..How many of the "kid stars' we grew up on EVER found work after their series closed??? They found drug addiction, alcoholism and depression...I applaud him..


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree that he needs to expand beyond "Harry Potter".  As far as the nudity, well- it's theater, and I don't know much about legal issues at all, especially in regards to theater as opposed to camera.  I'm sure if there were problems, the play wouldn't happen at all.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 5, 2007)

You know, good for him......Let's see, what kid stars do anything after?  Nothing, where's Ralphie? etc. etc.  What happened to Todd Bridges?  Yep, as an artist this guy should do what and whatever in the arts he is allowed and capable of.

Notice they are making a big deal of him?  Not the female that is naked as well?  How hypocritical.


----------

